# Probably need engine for JD HPX 4x4 Gator



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Running through the pasture the other day, I ran over a branch and it flipped up, knocked the oil drain valve off and the oil pressure sensor wire. Engine lost all oil.

Engine stalled out and I thought I was having a gas problem. (The oil pressure light did not come on.)

Engine is seized up now. It is a FD620D. JD wants an arm, leg and oldest child for a long block (they want more for a short block which makes absolutely no sense!)

Anybody know of a good, reasonable, reliable dealer of Gator engines?

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

http://www.thegatorguy.net/







Buy replacement gasoline engines for lawnmowers and equipment from Small Engine Warehouse







www.smallenginewarehouse.com




Just a couple of links I found, I have no first hand knowledge. Looking online, those engines do seem to be expensive for what they are. Doesn't seem to be exceptionally good luck for a stick to take the oil drain valve off, say nothing about the sensor wire as well.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Wethay said:


> http://www.thegatorguy.net/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,

I looked at those sites. I also found Gators-R-Us. 

It's been one of those weeks where things go south. 

My wife ran over something on the highway that cut through the sidewall on our truck--only 4500 miles on the tire.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

It is possible the engine can be rebuilt. I rebuilt a seized Honda Foreman 450 some years ago. Ran out of oil. Wrist pin was seized in the piston and rod. New crank/rod/piston/rings/cylinder liner and it was good to go. Not real cheap but cheaper than a new engine.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

A place in Neb parts out used ATVs and side x sides. No idea of the name but had a good web site. I believe I saw it on Gator Forum. I believe they also had rebuilt engines.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ray 54 said:


> A place in Neb parts out used ATVs and side x sides. No idea of the name but had a good web site. I believe I saw it on Gator Forum. I believe they also had rebuilt engines.


Thanks.

I bit the bullet, got out the vaseline, and bought a JD engine. Only 4 in the country when I talked to JD the last Monday. By Tuesday, only 3!. Now there are two!

Honda makes a similar engine but it is air-cooled and is said to not hold up very well when doing slow speed jobs like spraying a fence line.

Briggs & Stratton makes a drop in, but none available is the US.

This parts shortage is getting really, really scary. Kawasaki makes this engine and it is used in a lot of JD Gators and Kawasaki Mules.

Ralph


----------

